# My goat can't stand! Help!



## cjklipp0321 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello all!

I have 2 yearling wethers (boer mixes??).  One of them is totally fat and happy.  The other fell ill about 2 months back.  I thought that he had coccidiosis but, even after a 5 day drench of Corid, he kept getting worse and losing significant weight.  I dose him with Valbazen and then repeated in 10 days.  No improvement.  I contacted a vet who instructed me to give him a heavy dose of Valbazen and Ivermectin as well as another round of Corid and then repeat the wormers after 3 days.  That seemed to have done the trick to get rid of the parasites but it has left me with a very weak goat.

At this moment, I have been giving him B vitamin shots almost daily, iron shots weekly, and electrolytes.  Since he was so skinny, I purchased some calf milk replacement and have been giving him twice a day.  He has continued to minimally improve but he can't get up on his front legs.  His back legs are weak but he is able to get the back end up.  He gets on his knees on his front legs an will get out and around a little but that's it. If I stand him up, his front legs take a long time to straighten but once they do he will follow me around a little for food but he will occasionally fall forward. I have to check on him very often just so he is going to the bathroom all over himself.

I have also given him oral selenium and vitamin E gel and probiotic paste.

Please tell me someone knows what I can do to get him back on his feet.

Thank you in advance,
Christian


----------



## messybun (Oct 27, 2020)

Could he be over vitaminated? Did he get tetanus? Any eye ticking? Pain? Muscle stiffness? Can you post pictures, I want to see his head composition. Did he get debudded? Does he have access to moldy food or lead? I would definitely be worried about vitamin over dose. Literally any signs from his buddy? Where did you get him from?


----------



## messybun (Oct 27, 2020)

If you want to get him on his feet make a sling and possibly a pulley system if possible. When I’ve had a Pygmy go down I use my shirt and just pull them up, but it sounds like he’s too big. Use a animal towel or even a tarp, something sturdy. Rock him on one side and then the other so you can get it under his ribcage, NOT belly. The wider it is the better, don’t use a rope. And either pick him up, use your knees not your back, or sling his sling over a sturdy something so you can pull down while he goes up. If you have a tractor to pick him up it would be easier for you, but I don’t expect you have that. Do you have a neighbor or anyone to help?


----------



## messybun (Oct 27, 2020)

Not to overwhelm you, but stop giving him vitamins or anything like that. Use a little bit of corn syrup or molasses in water every few hours to keep sugar up, but no more special stuff. If he wants hay I’d let him have that too, but I’d be careful about grain.


----------



## cjklipp0321 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## cjklipp0321 (Oct 27, 2020)

They do both get about one cup of dumor goat sweet formula daily. He has access to hay. I haven't given him vitamins today. When I did get him up a while ago, he stayed up and walked a little for about 20 minutes which is better than its been for several weeks.  If he can't get up, he stays like he is in the first picture and hobbles around.  He has also had his CD&T shot.


----------



## messybun (Oct 27, 2020)

He actually doesn’t look too awful skinny. That is good. When I first read your post I thought you said you were giving him vit d everyday. I’m not 100% sure about calf milk replacer, who told you to give that to him? His head looks pretty good to me, and good job having him seperated!


----------



## messybun (Oct 27, 2020)

It looks like you take good care of your goats, did he come from a reputable breeder?


----------



## cjklipp0321 (Oct 27, 2020)

messybun said:


> He actually doesn’t look too awful skinny. That is good. When I first read your post I thought you said you were giving him vit d everyday. I’m not 100% sure about calf milk replacer, who told you to give that to him? His head looks pretty good to me, and good job having him seperated!


He came from a mutual acquaintance that seems to be a reputable breeder.  I've been trying to keep them outside of their pen on leads for a while in case there was a heavy parasite load in there.  They have 3000 square feet.

His belly looks more normal since I started giving him the calf milk replacer.  He was emaciated and I figured he needed both the fluids and the calories badly.

This is his brother.


----------



## messybun (Oct 27, 2020)

cjklipp0321 said:


> He came from a mutual acquaintance that seems to be a reputable breeder.  I've been trying to keep them outside of their pen on leads for a while in case there was a heavy parasite load in there.  They have 3000 square feet.
> 
> His belly looks more normal since I started giving him the calf milk replacer.  He was emaciated and I figured he needed both the fluids and the calories badly.
> 
> This is his brother. View attachment 78549


I asked to see if he was a sales barn baby or something like that. His bro is beautiful btw. I am really wary about milk for adult goats, especially with the lactose. But it doesn’t seem like that’s your problem. Sweet feed should be fine if that’s what he’s used to, but no new grains. I’m sorry but I don’t know Other than keeping blood sugar up if they aren’t eating. Hopefully someone who knows will jump on here.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 27, 2020)

Has your vet or you considered meningeal worm? That photo with his head up against the wall unsettles me. Is he head pressing?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2020)

Just my 2cents worth here but it's practically impossible to overdose a goat on Vitamin B.  It's water soluble and what the goat can't use gets excreted.  Have you taken his temp?  What do his eye membranes look like?  (You can look up FAMACHA online and get an idea)

He does look pretty thin to me.  I would probably discontinue the milk replacer - especially one made for cattle.  You might try some Calf Manna as a supplement and  if his eye membranes are pale you could give him some Red Cell.  Have you given him any probiotics? 

However, with all the things you've done for him it might be time to actually have a vet see him.  Good luck!


----------

